# Black Lab



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I picked up my black lab a few months back and in the last month he has been getting white hairs on his muzzle and his back. Does anybody know what could cause this? I t is a purebred lab with papers.


----------



## hunter52 (Dec 16, 2005)

my chocolate had the same thing down her back. only they were yellow. She is now 14 months and they are gone. I don't know what it was. She is also a purebred with papers. I don't know if it was because her dad was a yellow or what. I always meant to ask the question but it went away so I forgot about it.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Anybody else have any input?


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Labs with white on their muzzles are very common. They look old at one. I have never seen one white on it's back that was purebred though. Somethime lab pups are born grey and turn black as they age. That may be the case with yours, but I don't think so. You'll just have to wait and see. Meantime, notify the breeder and see what they have to say.


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

There have been many FT black labs that have had a white spot on there chest or paw. Its not that uncommon to see a little white on a black dog.

Dan


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

My yellow has a quarter size black spot on her flank.
Good identifying mark.
Wife wanted to call her Spot. :eyeroll:


----------

